# How to operate light polls



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello,
I have a question about how to operate the light polls, similar to http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400168600336&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

I am using Kato 22-014 Power Pack. Is it possible to connect polls directly to it? Soon I will add Mainline Passing Track V-1 to my set. Sorry, I am new, and still learning...

BTW, here is my first video: https://vimeo.com/56294442


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

4dimad said:


> Hello,
> I have a question about how to operate the light polls, similar to http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400168600336&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> I am using Kato 22-014 Power Pack. Is it possible to connect polls directly to it? Soon I will add Mainline Passing Track V-1 to my set. Sorry, I am new, and still learning...
> ...



A bump for you.
Your e bay link is not working.

You mean the crossing lights or regular street lamps?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice clean layout on the video.

Post it again when you have the landscaping done.

Take the A train , good choice of background music !

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Regular street lamps. ebay item # 390195532114. But in a future - crossing lights too. Thank you all!!!!


----------

